# test shots.   thoughts?



## Shepard (May 11, 2014)

a few photo that ive shot in the back yard.  trying to find som advice and feed back abou these and whats wrong withe them.  much abliged.


----------



## twinrivers19 (May 13, 2014)

I don't think there is anything "wrong" with any of them. I like the butterfly and guitar pictures the best. The exposures might be a little different than what I would do, but everyone likes different things.


----------



## clbryant19811 (May 14, 2014)

Exposure is dark almost all of them.  The best to me is the guitar.  I would get closer to the lady bug.  Not sure what #3 is, or where to look.  The background does no favors for the butterfly, it just kind of exists.  All these are my amateur opinions so take them with a grain of salt.


----------



## Fdee (May 14, 2014)

I find the use of flash takes macro one step further Nothing wrong with your shots that a little light wont cure 
If the thought of a lot of money for a ring flash puts you off there are many diy solutions that produce astounding results 
Horizontal flash being one of them whether from the hot shoe or better still off camera 
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=d...sMcKw7AasjYDIBw&ved=0CC4QsAQ&biw=1440&bih=757
From pringle tubes to flash with bounce heads


----------

